# Belgian style arms....



## Frank Hutto (Dec 12, 2007)

I've never used any belgian style arms and I'm Looking to pick up a couple to add to our training bag. I was looking at Sundogs, EuroJoe, & Horton's. Are these 3 companies comparable in quality? Horton's and EuroJoe has the 5 levels, so I'm curious how these translate to schutzhund sleeves. Anyone know what levels would be good starting points for a dogs biting schutzhund intermidiate & trial sleeves?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Frank I'm curious as to why you'd want a Belgian sleeve if you are already working dogs on a regular SchH sleeve.

I've got a Sundogs 'Pejko' and am very happy with it, actually I am ordering another one as well. As for starting points compared to Schutzhund style sleeves they are different gear in construction and in use. They are built more like a big puppy sleeve or Ringsuit that meaning there is no bitebar so if you have a smallish sleeve where your arm fits tight your bones become the bitebar. :lol: What I like about Sundogs 'Pejko' sleeves is they will do custom sleeves on top of their regular L and XL XXL sizes if you have a bigger arm as to make slipping the material easier and less bone bruises from harder biting dogs. 

IMO If you want a Belgian Arm Sleeve to mimic a SchH sleeve I'd just get another proper SchH sleeve.


----------



## Frank Hutto (Dec 12, 2007)

Geoff,

Thanks for the input. I'm aware of the differences in use/construction so I'm not looking for one to mimic a schutzuhund bite bar sleeve. Reason why I want to add a belgian arm or two to our bag is really for my dog. I eventually want to put my dog on a suit so grabbing a belgian arm would be the first step since we have no suit in the club. What I meant as far as starting points compared to schutzhund sleeves was if a dog is strong enough to bite a trial arm which level would be best so the decoy keeps his arm intact :wink:.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Frank IMO then a Belgian arm sleeve is not the tool you want in your box. 

If you really want to transition your dog to a suit at one point you need a leg sleeve (jambiere) not an arm. 

I again like the Pejko as well as Seynave get 2 one in jute and the other in suit material. That way it is jute that moves them into the suit material. 

As a bonus any jambiere can be used as an arm sleeve anyways. They are a lot bigger than an arm sleeve too, as to be able to slip your limbs away from the dogs grip and give the dog just material to enjoy the bite, not your bones! It is more about the technique in the suit that protects from crushing bites not so much the thickness of the material.


----------



## Frank Hutto (Dec 12, 2007)

Cool. I appreciate the info.


----------

